# Horse putting head right up and running off, how do I get control back!



## Charla (23 July 2011)

My youngster has just started a new thing of when I ask him to trot his head goes sky high and he 'runs' off and I have no control what so ever. I've tried circling him when he does it but he fixes his neck and it's very hard to get him to bend. Any tips? So far it's been suggested I try him in a French link rather than the standard snaffle I currently have him in, so he can't 'grab' the bit. Some one else has suggested trying a martingale but I'm not so keen on solving it with gadgets. So please help!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 July 2011)

Get rid of the single-jointed snaffle to start with. Many horses dislike the joint poking them in the soft palate. 
 A Myler comfort snaffle will let you control each side of the horse independently.  Otherwise I have used a PeeWee bit very successfullly on an older horse which 'ran off' in panic.


----------



## Tnavas (23 July 2011)

Check saddle fit - young horses change shame so much that a saddle that fits one week doesn't the next.

Ride him for 10 mins in his saddle with no numnah or saddle blanket under it - then take off and check the underside for grease marks - if you find grease or a shiny patch in the channel the saddle has become too wide for him and his sine is coming up into the channel and rubbing.

Also check teeth for caps and loose teeth - always a bad time for baby horses.

As far as bits go yes when he sticks his head up in the air he will get the joint in the roof of his mouth but it does not stick into the pallette if the head is in the correct position. I personally use a Fulmer and drop with the youngsters and should any of them put their heads up I put on a standing martingale. Runnings have too much effect on the bit and make the horse more uncomfortable.

Correctly fitted a standing only comes into action if the head goes up too high and as soon as he drops his nose the action stops. It has no effect on a young green mouth just on the nose.


----------



## hunteress (23 July 2011)

sounds like back and badly fitting saddle get a McTimoney practiotioner a saddler in .


----------



## figgy (23 July 2011)

Hi . my 4 year old ran off with me out on hack last week , total not him so gave him time off till i could get densist out he came out yesterday and he has his teeth coming though, thats way my horse did a runner! x x


----------



## Leah3horses (23 July 2011)

The easiest and kindest way for him at the moment I think would be to school him in a Bitless Bridle..that way, he cannot get above the bit, and horses can resent any type of bit in their mouth if having teething troubles (I always wonder why this isn't more obvious in general)..The Bitless Bridle will take away the struggle for control, if introduced properly.

My mare doesn't suit any type of bit due to her very fleshy mouth, the difference in her behaviour and attitude now is amazing I've gone Bitless. If your youngster is destined for a competitive career (hope they will allow Bitless by the time he has grown up!)..then you can come back to slowly introducing a bit once you have schooled him positively that a bridle doesn't have to mean being uncomfortable,and his mouth is better, if he is teething etc that is.  Dentist to check his mouth would be my first thought, as even in a Bitless or turned out sharp or errupting teeth will still cause pain.

A standing martingale is still an (old fashioned) gadget, it doesn't actually address why the horse is throwing his head up, only the symptoms.


----------



## EAST KENT (23 July 2011)

A running martingale until he is over this new trick,this will kep the bit on his bars.Had one exactly the same..only through being green.


----------



## Enfys (23 July 2011)

Leah3horses said:



			A standing martingale is still an (old fashioned) gadget, it doesn't actually address why the horse is throwing his head up, only the symptoms.
		
Click to expand...

Yes quite, but it will stop the rider/horse being injured should he whack her in the face or try to take off uncontrollably. It can always be taken off and isn't going to harm him in the long run.


----------



## bumblelion (23 July 2011)

May sound silly, but considering he's a youngster and you don't want to use any gadgets, I'd try a sheepskin noseband! When he realises he can't see where he's going when he does this, may make him stop! My exracer wears one when he's in a "mood", works wonders. Not saying it will work but it's a worth a go! Pretty simple too.
That's considering back, tack etc are okay!


----------



## Petunia (23 July 2011)

If you have checked all physical/tack issues this is just a youngster doing what he can and asking you "what you gonna do about it".  Don't take your leg off - he is probably running away from the leg and he just has to get used to it.  Put him onto a large circle and bring your inside hand back towards your leg and hold it there - he will drop his head and as soon as he does and you feel him soften towards you, allow that inside hand forward as a reward and tell him he is good.

Do this every single time he tries it from that upward transition, you are not preventing him going forward - which you must not do with a baby, but you are dictating how fast he does it and that he does not stick his head in the air at any time - as with all babies, repetition, repetition with praise, calm and quiet.

He will soon understand running off full pelt sky gazing simply does not work.  

All too often we change this, alter that, bung different bits in and martingales on, when this is just a schooling blip from a baby....


----------



## tristar (23 July 2011)

could be he's just learned the trick , stick up head equals no control, can run off, i always use a standing mart, and very, very soft hands and positive leg aids with horses like this, young can also be fresh and lively, does'nt always mean there is a prob just enthusiasm natural in a young horse


----------



## Leah3horses (23 July 2011)

Enfys said:



			Yes quite, but it will stop the rider/horse being injured should he whack her in the face or try to take off uncontrollably. It can always be taken off and isn't going to harm him in the long run.
		
Click to expand...

I did suggest things other than a martingale that will give more control and prevent the problem..training/schooling and a bitless bridle. These will actually teach him positively in the long run,he is a youngster and thought that was the idea with youngsters, to educate and teach them,not just restrict behaviours


----------



## BlueCakes (23 July 2011)

A Martingale is hardly a gadget such as some of the others. Using a runnning martigale as a matter of habit, atleast it will prevent an accident,a nd whilst riding there is no need for the horse to raise its head so much that it pulls on the martingale, so unless your horse is misbehaving he won't even notice it.


----------



## FairyLights (23 July 2011)

Have saddle fit.teeth and back checked. Assuming all is ok then change to a french link snaffle and ride on the menage with contact at walk and also on a loose rein. ask for the upward transition to trot whilst on a loose rein. have a neck strap to hold if necessary. the horse may trow up his head bit will have nothing to hang onto as there is nothing there. When his head lowers slowly and calmly take up the contact . He may go even faster into canter but you need to be able to sit this ,hence the neck strap.


----------



## Peanot (23 July 2011)

I dont want to state the obvious and I havent read any of the replies but have you thought about getting his teeth checked?  And saddle?


----------



## Kat (23 July 2011)

Evelyn, I hope you don't use the drop noseband with the standing martingale........ A standing should only ever be used with a cavesson (can have a flash attachment) using a standing martingale with a drop or grackle can damage the nose. This is what the flash was intended for.


----------



## Enfys (27 July 2011)

Leah3horses said:



			I did suggest things other than a martingale that will give more control and prevent the problem..training/schooling and a bitless bridle. These will actually teach him positively in the long run,he is a youngster and thought that was the idea with youngsters, to educate and teach them,not just restrict behaviours 

Click to expand...

Yes, I know you did, and I wasn't saying anything against them, I was merely commenting on what you said about the martingale. I would have thought that getting to the bottom of the problem/schooling was perfectly obvious and as they have already been mentioned then why should I repeat over again? 

I didn't _say_ that a martingale would replace all that, just that it could prevent an accident whilst he is still doing it.


----------



## galacasinoking (27 July 2011)

Leah3horses said:



			The easiest and kindest way for him at the moment I think would be to school him in a Bitless Bridle..that way, he cannot get above the bit, and horses can resent any type of bit in their mouth if having teething troubles (I always wonder why this isn't more obvious in general)..The Bitless Bridle will take away the struggle for control, if introduced properly.

My mare doesn't suit any type of bit due to her very fleshy mouth, the difference in her behaviour and attitude now is amazing I've gone Bitless. If your youngster is destined for a competitive career (hope they will allow Bitless by the time he has grown up!)..then you can come back to slowly introducing a bit once you have schooled him positively that a bridle doesn't have to mean being uncomfortable,and his mouth is better, if he is teething etc that is.  Dentist to check his mouth would be my first thought, as even in a Bitless or turned out sharp or errupting teeth will still cause pain.

I TOTALLY AGREE, RECENTLY CHANGED MY HORSE INTO A HACKAMORE AFTER TRYING ALL SORTS OF UNSUITABLE BITS AND THE CHANGES ARE AMAZING! I CAN STOP! AND HE IS SO RLEAXED ITS UNREAL
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ellie_e (27 July 2011)

As long as usual check have been done, back teeth etc, i would use a martingale, or market harbough, my horse does the same hes 6 and use both these 'gadgets' to be honest if it avoids me getting smacked in the face when he throws his head up or starts leaping in the air im not really bothered about the fact its a gadget. I would start with a running martingale as its the less powerful, if hes still throwing his head up try a standing or market harbourgh (with the harbourgh you can adjust the amount of leverage)
good luck


----------



## bathmat (27 July 2011)

I agree with others- check saddle, teeth and ditch the single jointed bit


----------



## Auslander (27 July 2011)

Whilst re-educating is absolutely the way to go - sticking a correctly fitting standing martingale on is not a cop out. You will not be able to resolve this problem in one session, and for your own safety, you NEED to make sure he cannot raise his head to a point that you lose control and he cannot see where he's going. I've been there, and it didn't end well.
If the martingale is fitted correctly, it will only come into service when his head is dangerously high. I would have no hesitation in using one as a safety measure whilst working to resolve the problem. A running martingale isn't the right tool for the job as it has a direct action on the mouth, and - unless you fix your hands rigidly on his neck, he will still be able to get his head up.
Please don't put yourself at risk by trying to ride him through this without a safety net.


----------



## baymareb (28 July 2011)

Horsesforever1 said:



			...ask for the upward transition to trot whilst on a loose rein. have a neck strap to hold if necessary. the horse may trow up his head bit will have nothing to hang onto as there is nothing there. When his head lowers slowly and calmly take up the contact . He may go even faster into canter but you need to be able to sit this ,hence the neck strap.
		
Click to expand...

Second this. My mare used to do the same thing and this worked beautifully. After a period of sort of bouncing into the trot and sometimes going right into a canter, she settled down and now her transitions are much better. 

I've come to the conclusion that I was part of the problem - she would sort of lurch into a trot and I'd catch her mouth, causing her to throw her head up. With a loose rein, that didn't happen, her transition got smoother and now I can maintain light contact without any fuss.


----------



## Charla (28 July 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. He has had all the checks done recently but I will get his back done again now because i like this done regularly anyway. I have also discovered he doesn't do this out hacking, only in the school which is telling me it's that he is bored in there or simply does not want to work. I always give him a loose rein when riding him anyway. So I think I shall be opting for a standing martingale and French link. Although recently I went in to my local horse shop to buy a French link snaffle and was asked by the girl working there why I needed it etc. I was then told by her that it is a harsh bit and she's not happy selling it for a youngster, he should be in a standard snaffle and that he clearly needs a good sawing in the mouth to get his head down!!! Jesus!!! Some people!!


----------



## soulfull (28 July 2011)

Auslander said:



			Whilst re-educating is absolutely the way to go - sticking a correctly fitting standing martingale on is not a cop out. You will not be able to resolve this problem in one session, and for your own safety, you NEED to make sure he cannot raise his head to a point that you lose control and he cannot see where he's going. I've been there, and it didn't end well.
If the martingale is fitted correctly, it will only come into service when his head is dangerously high. I would have no hesitation in using one as a safety measure whilst working to resolve the problem. A running martingale isn't the right tool for the job as it has a direct action on the mouth, and - unless you fix your hands rigidly on his neck, he will still be able to get his head up.
Please don't put yourself at risk by trying to ride him through this without a safety net.
		
Click to expand...


Could not agree more!!!

I would however also change to a bit with a link!  a standard snaffle may well be hitting the roof of his mouth causing him to throw his head up.  He may have only just found out how to get away from this pressure


----------



## Kokopelli (28 July 2011)

Charla said:



			Thanks for all the replies. He has had all the checks done recently but I will get his back done again now because i like this done regularly anyway. I have also discovered he doesn't do this out hacking, only in the school which is telling me it's that he is bored in there or simply does not want to work. I always give him a loose rein when riding him anyway. So I think I shall be opting for a standing martingale and French link. Although recently I went in to my local horse shop to buy a French link snaffle and was asked by the girl working there why I needed it etc. I was then told by her that it is a harsh bit and she's not happy selling it for a youngster, he should be in a standard snaffle and that he clearly needs a good sawing in the mouth to get his head down!!! Jesus!!! Some people!!
		
Click to expand...

 I would have just been in shock to hear that. She might be getting a french link and dr Bristol confused. Another who agrees with a standing, I hate the way a running works on the horses mouth.

Hope you get to the bottom of it soon.


----------



## Jennyharvey (28 July 2011)

Perhaps teaching him the one rein stop might help.  

http://www.naturalhorsesupply.com/onereinstop.shtml
http://www.murdochmethod.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=26&Itemid=38

By teaching the ORS, you teach the horse to bend softly, relax his neck and body, and disengage his hindquarters.  If done correctly, as soon as your horse raises his head and pulls, all you have to do is ask the horse to bend to a stop, the hindquarters move over and the horse stops.  It means you dont have to pull on both reins on the horses back teeth.  

Every time he goes to run off, instead of using two reins, which will cause him to raise his head, bend him instead.  Perhaops the bit bothers him, so you need to teach him to be lighter and responsive to it, so you dont need to pull him.  

Ps, dont do it with any martingale, as it will prevent you being able to bend the horse correctly.  Best of luck.

Also, try a french link bit or mullen mouth to prevent the bit hitting the roof of his mouth.  You might need bit rings for the one rein stop, especially if he is hard to bend at first.  Tho if done right, he will get easy to bend so you shouldnt need them.


----------



## Hippona (28 July 2011)

Jennyharvey said:



			Every time he goes to run off, instead of using two reins, which will cause him to raise his head, bend him instead.  Perhaops the bit bothers him, so you need to teach him to be lighter and responsive to it, so you dont need to pull him.  

Ps, dont do it with any martingale, as it will prevent you being able to bend the horse correctly.  Best of luck.

.
		
Click to expand...

A correctly fitted standing martingale won't interfere with mouth or reins at all...it will only come into play when horse is doing its giraffe impression.

I school my arab in a standing martingale....it actually very rarely comes into play at all now because he's schooling and coming along nicely.....(it was a god send when he decided that rearing was evasion of the day- doesn't do that anymore now he's more confident and I use more leg.)


----------



## Charla (28 July 2011)

Jennyharvey said:



			Perhaps teaching him the one rein stop might help.  

http://www.naturalhorsesupply.com/onereinstop.shtml
http://www.murdochmethod.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=26&Itemid=38

By teaching the ORS, you teach the horse to bend softly, relax his neck and body, and disengage his hindquarters.  If done correctly, as soon as your horse raises his head and pulls, all you have to do is ask the horse to bend to a stop, the hindquarters move over and the horse stops.  It means you dont have to pull on both reins on the horses back teeth.  

Every time he goes to run off, instead of using two reins, which will cause him to raise his head, bend him instead.  Perhaops the bit bothers him, so you need to teach him to be lighter and responsive to it, so you dont need to pull him.  

Ps, dont do it with any martingale, as it will prevent you being able to bend the horse correctly.  Best of luck.

Also, try a french link bit or mullen mouth to prevent the bit hitting the roof of his mouth.  You might need bit rings for the one rein stop, especially if he is hard to bend at first.  Tho if done right, he will get easy to bend so you shouldnt need them.
		
Click to expand...

My instructor taught me and my horse this on Monday and it really does work! I'm really thankful for it! It also successfully stopped my boy bucking my instructor off at one point!


----------



## Tammytoo (28 July 2011)

If you're sure you've ruled out the physical, saddle, teeth, back etc then I think a change of bit is a good idea.  The advice from your tack shop is WRONG a French link is not severe but a Dr Bristol is.  She is obviously ill-informed.

Some horses have low palettes and find a single joint pokes into the roof of their mouth when a contact is taken up, so he may be anticipating the discomfort when you ask for trot when schooling.

Out hacking he is probably more relaxed as you are not in "schooling" mode and looking for more contact.  Have you a good instructor or an experienced friend who can watch when he does it, someone on the ground can sometimes see what the problem is better than the person on top.   The suggestion of neck strap and loose rein at transition is a good idea, as long as you are in a safe enclosed area.

Good luck!

If you want some good bitting advice try one of the bit banks online who will also hire bits out so you can try them, saves spendin g £ss on buying bits only to find your horse doesn't lioke them.

Good luck.


----------



## Hippona (28 July 2011)

Oh!

Just a thought.....the best thing I did was change from a loose ring bit to a fixed cheek (eggbutt) ...same mouth piece ( I like the jeffries revolver, bit like a lozenge but better IMO).....mine now seeks a contact instead of avoiding it....


----------



## Dancing Queen (28 July 2011)

not sure if anyone has mentioned it but how about a nickel bit?


----------



## Jennyharvey (28 July 2011)

Charla said:



			My instructor taught me and my horse this on Monday and it really does work! I'm really thankful for it! It also successfully stopped my boy bucking my instructor off at one point!
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it has helped.  It really is an underestimated tool.  

If you do this every time he wants to run off or stick his head up, he will soon get the idea of it and hopefully stop going like a giraffe.


----------

